# Selling my Mini-x



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

SOLD Don't use the Mini-x anymore so I am selling it for $400 obo. It includes the seat, paddle, custom cooler rack and has an extra rod holder (Atwood). This is the gray/granite fish and dive model. SOLD


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! if i had the extra cash i would pick this up QUICK! good luck with your sale.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll take it

Chris 251-504-5623


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Sold!!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

woot!!! gratz


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

One of the best size, weight carrying, throw and go kayaks you can buy. If I had the extra money, I would buy one for bayous and bay fishing.


----------

